# Yields on pins and military grade scrap



## E-waste Zevenbergen (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello, I'm Nick, net to the forum.
I would likie to know the yields on these pins.
with that info i can decide what i do with them, and how to refine them as acid is not cheap.

the military pins came from military radio equipment from the brittish army, i think mid 80's

note: yes i'm aware the little gold tabs with 2 holes contain beryllium oxide, that's why i put them in a bag


----------



## Ziplok (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey, I'm David. I'm a newbie to this myself. You can help me with my answer with yours. First, I don't know what beryllium oxide is. I just seen your message and after reading, thought I could help. The AR or aqua-regia-urea is a mother that I have found isn't that expensive. Of course nitric acid is the best way to go, but your right. It's high. Heck the shipping is nearly as high if not more than it is. So I bought a $20 starter kit on eBay. Was only enough to do around 3-4 ozs. But, the only reason I paid that much for so little was to get the proven to produce process. Then I wrote down the name of each chemical and bought 5lbs plus of each of the necessary chemicals for less than the whole kit. Your nitric acid sub is sodium nitrate. Its also a chemical stump killer. The other acid used to mix with it is hydrochloric acid but can be substitute with muratic acid. These together cost me less than 20 bucks. You use these in a ratio of 1 to 4... Because I studied this recipe from a company that also offers a lab support team for just $50. With a garrantee you will get good gold. They will call you and walk you through everything. Have a problem, they'll help you fix it. I'm not own this program yet, but they are answering my questions thru email because I'm new. They want me to be safe. But I'm going to get this program. But anyway, like I said , they call for every oz of material weight you use 30ml sodium nitrate and 120ml of muratic acid. But I just mix a 16oz sodium nitrate then 64oz muratic acid. It won't mix that well but it works.. and the urea isn't that high either. In reality I can buy enough of everything I need to do several pounds of material cheaper than you can buy just enough nitric acid to do 1 lb of material. You will need so other equipment to do it right and get the most gold out of your material. I used to do some work for the military and they like to use more if not twice the amount of anything they order. So military gold is usually double than anything the public gets. Just this month I've spent $150. Chemicals, beakers, flask....etc... But as far as the return, ya with what you have in the pics.. you could probably double or triple your investment. I just ran 6.3oz of military PC boards. I ended up with half a five gallon bucket with gold filled acid( after adding the urea and water to nutralize the acid. I just dipped out two cups from it and so far I have a 4.63gr nugget. If you want a copy of the receipt and instructions. Send me a private and I'll be glad to email you what I have and I'm willing to talk also. I've done some improvements to equipment to cut down on some production times.. sorry for the book, but I hope it helps. Now you got me thinking about beryllium oxide now..


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 1, 2017)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 2, 2017)

Ziplok, firstly, paragraphs. Please.
Secondly, I find it kind of foolish to pay someone on ebay for shortcuts that only cheat you out of the learning experience.

Read the forum, trust me, its all you need. Everything you could ever think of is on here. Even places to get cheap nitric acid. Where to find cheap over the counter reagents. Everything.
It's all been discussed many many many times before.
The search engine here is fantastic.

You should download and read Mrs Hokes books from the library (for free), as doing anything refining related without the most basic understanding of the fundamental principles involved is incredibly dangerous and it will not end well.

E-waste zevenbergen, ....if i had a nickel for every time I heard (read) "mil spec" Id... Well, Id have a lot of nickels...

yields are like a box of chocolates, you never know what your going to get. ..


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 2, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> yields are like a box of chocolates, you never know what your going to get. ..



Until you eat your way in to diabeetus. By then, you've figured out how to identify the candy by the using the index, and your historical knowledge of what that one tastes like.


----------

